# VCR to PC connectors



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Hope this is the right place to post. I'm in the process of transferring the content of videotapes to my PC (recording them) I bought this to try to help me

Amazon.com: Mygica EZgrabber2 USB 2.0 Video Capture Adapter Device, Direct Video Uploading to YouTube, ipod and PSP Conversion, Windows 7 Ready, Convert Home Videos, TV Show or Gameplay to Quality DVDs with a Push on the Button: Electronics

It works fine, though I see there are a few ways to connect my VCR to my PC, component, composite, S-video and HDMI (and coaxial) I'd like to experiment with them. I've been doing some searching, and I've been trying to find a component (including sound) to USB adapter. So, what it would look like is 5 cables, blue, green, red, red and white. Do these exist? I've been trying to find them? HDMI to USB shouldn't be hard to find.

I'm wondering also how it knows what source of input to use. With the EZ grabber it works just fine. All I do is open the interface and press play on the VCR, but I don't see any input device under my computer (I'm using XP) I wonder if I'll have a problem using the component to USB device, how to select which input I want.


----------

